# MAC shadow dupe of Tea Time pigment?



## bee224 (Jul 20, 2008)

For those of you who were able to see/swatch Nordstrom's exclusive MAC pigment "tea time," what MAC shadow would you say this compares to? Or would you say it's a pretty unique pigment? thanks


----------



## meela188 (Dec 20, 2008)

its really close to woodwinked


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 20, 2008)

tea time and romp looks close to me:


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 20, 2008)

Tea Time is pretty unique - and it applies more like a matte than a frost... I dont see a lot of dupes for it at all actually


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

i found tea time at my local cco and fell in frickin love. that is such a beautiful color.


----------



## YoAdrienne (Aug 16, 2013)

I really want tea time also, but I feel it's a brown with a green hue. Still on the hunt for it


----------

